# DirecTV CEDIA booth tour



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Engadget posted a pretty good collection of photos from DTV's CEDIA booth:

http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/07/directvs-cedia-booth-tour/

At the same conference, DISH is pushing that they are the HD leader, although I suspect this is short lived :eek2:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Not a very informative post. Are any DBSTalkers there at CEDIA? Care to report? 

OT: I've been to Epping NH, although not in 25 years or so. It seemed like a very nice little place.


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

"between next week and next year." 

I would call that encouraging as we are expecting a lot next year, but now we know to expect something next week!:lol:


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Epping is a bit bigger these days, more than just the short track and the New England Dragway. Did you simply drive through on 101 or 125?  


I'll take the photos from CEDIA at a minimum, as we all patiently wait for our first batch of HD soon :grin:


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

The pics are broken on Engadget's website anyone have a link to them posted somewhere else?


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

The HR21 Pro is pretty much a let down. There's hardly any advantage over the HR20 (besides the fact that it looks a lot better).


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Carbon said:


> The pics are broken on Engadget's website anyone have a link to them posted somewhere else?


Try here:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2007/09/07/directvs-cedia-booth-tour/

That is their HD version! LOL


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tony4d said:


> The HR21 Pro is pretty much a let down. There's hardly any advantage over the HR20 (besides the fact that it looks a lot better).


Based on what?

If its not out yet, and this is a prototype at CEDIA, I suspect no one knows publically what this new box will even have in it or on it.


----------



## tony4d (Sep 5, 2006)

Based on the hardware.

Still only has two tuners and it doesn't even have OTA.

Furthermore, there is obviously no new software or else they would have mentioned it.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Based on what?
> 
> If its not out yet, and this is a prototype at CEDIA, I suspect no one knows publically what this new box will even have in it or on it.


From engadget today regarding HR21-100:

"the prosumer DVR will finally go into production around the end of October and offers some nice features for custom installers -- or anyone who's serious about their home theater -- like being rack mountable without a Middle Atlantic shelf, having a built in fiber HDMI port for long runs, or double the storage capacity of the HR20 (about 100 hours of MPEG-4 HD). In fact, the only downside seems to be the omission of OTA tuners, which is a non-issue if DirecTV HD locals are available in your area, but that can be a drag until DirecTV adds all the HD locals in every market."

http://www.engadget.com/2007/09/07/directvs-hr21-pro-gets-official/

100 hours of recording and rack mountable, I'll take it! (wondering if it will fit in my IBM eServer rack)


----------



## MyDogHasFleas (Jan 4, 2007)

jfalkingham said:


> 100 hours of recording and rack mountable, I'll take it! (wondering if it will fit in my IBM eServer rack)


racks are racks baby... it's a standard


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

MyDogHasFleas said:


> racks are racks baby... it's a standard


Which one? There are a couple... 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess the word *prototype* is new to some people.  

Anyone who follows this stuff closely knows that what you see at these shows is not necessarily what gets installed/delivered. Can you say concept car? :lol:


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

looks like it outputs 1080p. is that new


The DVR will reportedly handle 100 hours of high-def recording and output it at 1080p over optical HDMI


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Is there a reason why it would output 1080p? D* planning on giving us true 1080i?


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Reminds me of when I saw the HR20 Pro at the 2006 CES. With the announcement of the HR21 Pro I guess the HR20 Pro turned out to be vaporware.

It will be interesting to see if this one gets released.

Here is some more links with info about the HR21 Pro.

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/home-entertainment/directv-to-release-prosumer-1000%252B-hd-dvr-unit-297664.php

http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/cedia07/directv-hr21-pro-series-for-professional-tv-watchers-only-297717.php


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

They really should have calibrated that LG up front. EWWW!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I need to post a slight correction, I meant the 2006 CES, not the 2005. Don't know why I did that. 

I even found the old picture of the HR20 Pro I took with my PDA, enjoy.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Ratara said:


> Reminds me of when I saw the HR20 Pro at the 2006 CES. With the announcement of the HR21 Pro I guess the HR20 Pro turned out to be vaporware.
> 
> I will be interesting to see if this one gets released.
> 
> ...


Gee... you think those guys at gizmido are TiVO loyalists? I don't think a new receiver that makes you coffee would have impressed them. Here's something to think about though, the sign on top of the HR21PRO lists Crestron certification. I wonder if this isn't the home media server that we've been anticipating for a couple of years. http://www.crestron.com/features/applications/home/


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ratara said:


> Reminds me of when I saw the HR20 Pro at the 2006 CES. With the announcement of the HR21 Pro I guess the HR20 Pro turned out to be vaporware.


That's certainly an interesting thought. I forgot about that.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> That's certainly an interesting thought. I forgot about that.


Can you imagine releaseing a 'pro' model that was on 0xac though? I think the HR21PRO is much more plausible.

-n


----------



## convem24 (Mar 11, 2007)

MikeR7 said:


> "between next week and next year."
> 
> I would call that encouraging as we are expecting a lot next year, but now we know to expect something next week!:lol:


I saw that comment that you quoted Mike and the article writer was disappointed. Well not all HD channels will be available next week. What I think that quote meant is channels will roll out starting next week and throughout the rest of 07. Cheers!


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

code4code5 said:


> Gee... you think those guys at gizmido are TiVO loyalists? I don't think a new receiver that makes you coffee would have impressed them. Here's something to think about though, the sign on top of the HR21PRO lists Crestron certification. I wonder if this isn't the home media server that we've been anticipating for a couple of years. http://www.crestron.com/features/applications/home/


Gizmodo isn't accidentally misleading. It's likely they're among the many tech writers who've been given DISH rigs for their homes. I've given up on both Gizmodo and Engadget for similar reasons. Their fanboy - or antifanboy - "color" detracts from their stated purpose.


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification. I'd never been there before, so I was wondering what their problem could have been with a unit that's brand new.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mx6bfast said:


> Is there a reason why it would output 1080p? D* planning on giving us true 1080i?


Hmmmm...

1080p output when no content providers in the U.S. (and none for the forseeable next 3-5 years) broadcast in anything other than 720p and 1080i...

Hmmmmm... 

It's not Alphaware...

It's not Betaware...

It's not Vaporware...

It's....

Fantasyware... :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

jfalkingham said:


> Epping is a bit bigger these days, more than just the short track and the New England Dragway. Did you simply drive through on 101 or 125?
> 
> I'll take the photos from CEDIA at a minimum, as we all patiently wait for our first batch of HD soon :grin:


Yep, I lived in Haverhill and used to drive up 125. Haven't been there in 25 years.


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

The HR21 Pro doesn't do 1080p. Here's a picture of the resolutions in front of the receiver.
http://gizmodo.com/photogallery/directvhr21/2538423


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

A few Corrections & Some Info:

1. It does not output 1080p (the unit has a 1080i logo on it, despite some of the pictures). The proto at CES and previous shows was the start of what this became. Things were changed as it grew. 1080p really makes no sense. There are no 1080p Broadcasts, and upconverting in a box that is going to be used by custom installers with high-end tvs that have MUCH better upconverters than this box would have doesn't really make a lot of sense. 

2. The basic differences over the HR20/21:

- 500gig HD (100 hours HD, 400 SD)
- RS232 port for external control
- HDMI Fiber Optic output (or normal HDMI)
- True rack mounting, with included mounts, with correct spacing for access to all front panel doors
- Two fans and VASTLY improved air flow for VERY little heat (after being on for 3 days, the metal is still cool to the touch)

3. These units are not prototypes, but actual working units, and are now available for pre-order by dealers through distributers for a December delivery.


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

Really suprised there is no mention of the new SWIM (single-wire multiswitch) that is floating around the booth as well. HR-20s with only one connection are neat.


----------



## kaysersoze (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll just add a little to what Twitami posted. The release date is scheduled for October 17th. And the unit will cost $700 and will be *OWNED* only, no lease.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> 1080p output when no content providers in the U.S. (and none for the forseeable next 3-5 years) broadcast in anything other than 720p and 1080i...


By the time that is implemented UHDTV will start rolling out.

Welcome to the evil fight of Moore's Law Vs. Logistics.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uhdtv

:nono2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Has anyone seen an HDMI fiber media converter that would work with the HR21? I'd never even heard of optical HDMI until the information about the HR21 came out.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

The article says it's an HR21-200. Who is manufacturer code 200?


----------



## FloorHead (May 22, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> The article says it's an HR21-200. Who is manufacturer code 200?


200 is SAMSUNG


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

code4code5 said:


> Here's something to think about though, the sign on top of the HR21PRO lists Crestron certification. I wonder if this isn't the home media server that we've been anticipating for a couple of years. http://www.crestron.com/features/applications/home/


 More likely what they've been hinting at is Windoze-based.

Not that this wouldn't integrate right along with that...

- Chip


----------



## darrin1471 (Aug 18, 2006)

There is a HR21-700 (Pace) and a HR21-200 (Samsung).
I would expect to see the HR21-700 first


----------



## jautor (Jul 28, 2006)

code4code5 said:


> Here's something to think about though, the sign on top of the HR21PRO lists Crestron certification. I wonder if this isn't the home media server that we've been anticipating for a couple of years.


No, the Crestron certification just means it has an RS-232 port and the command interface for Crestron controllers to, well, control...

So, yeah, the home media server appears to still be dead... 

Jeff


----------



## code4code5 (Aug 29, 2006)

Too bad.


----------



## Twitami (Aug 23, 2006)

kaysersoze said:


> I'll just add a little to what Twitami posted. The release date is scheduled for October 17th. And the unit will cost $700 and will be *OWNED* only, no lease.


This is incorrect. It will be leased, and the retail price is actually open (no MSRP), since it is for custom dealers and installers only.

The HDMI fiber optic had a small Samsung receiver that converted it back to HDMI, as well as an IR port for control thru the Optic. It is not made by Samsung however, just for them.

And the estimated release date is December (it is on the spec sheet from Cedia).


----------

